
Ayn Rand’s Harry Potter and the Sorcerer’s Stone - tzs
http://the-toast.net/2014/05/27/ayn-rands-harry-potter-sorcerers-stone/
======
tzs
Also:

"Ayn Rand’s Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets" [1]

"Ayn Rand’s Harry Potter and the Prisoners of Collectivism" [2]

"Ayn Rand’s Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire" [3]

"Ayn Rand’s Harry Potter and The Order of Psycho-epistemology" [4]

"Ayn Rand’s Harry Potter and The Half-Blood Prince" [5]

"Ayn Rand’s Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows" [6]

[1] [http://the-toast.net/2014/06/02/ayn-rands-harry-potter-
chamb...](http://the-toast.net/2014/06/02/ayn-rands-harry-potter-chamber-
secrets/)

[2] [http://the-toast.net/2014/06/18/ayn-rands-harry-potter-
priso...](http://the-toast.net/2014/06/18/ayn-rands-harry-potter-prisoners-
collectivism/)

[3] [http://the-toast.net/2014/07/29/ayn-rands-harry-potter/](http://the-
toast.net/2014/07/29/ayn-rands-harry-potter/)

[4] [http://the-toast.net/2014/09/10/ayn-rands-harry-potter-
order...](http://the-toast.net/2014/09/10/ayn-rands-harry-potter-order-psycho-
epistemology/)

[5] [http://the-toast.net/2015/02/12/ayn-rands-harry-potter-
half-...](http://the-toast.net/2015/02/12/ayn-rands-harry-potter-half-blood-
prince/)

[6] [http://the-toast.net/2015/04/09/ayn-rands-harry-potter-
and-t...](http://the-toast.net/2015/04/09/ayn-rands-harry-potter-and-the-
deathly-hallows/)

